# Grand Father Snapper at 96cm



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I got to the parking lot at 5am. It was overcast and still pitch black. All I could hear is waves braking in the dark. Climbed over the dune to verify what our plan of attack would be? Nature was calling and had to attend natures calling in the dark of the night.
Unloaded my kayak, and pack all the fishing gear onboard. Soon Mick arrived and we unloaded his yak. What a difference in weight. We soon grabbed my yak and started carrying it over the dune, it felt like a tank. Mikes yak flue over the dune without resting, it was a feather. I would defiantly have to get rid of some of my crap or else no one will help carry the yak over the dune.
The waves started to build up again 6-7 sets at a time, then came a gap or I thought so. Pulled the yak into the water and over the sort dump. A big wave came in and flipped my yak, while I was dangling under the water.

Flipped the yak over, pulled the yak into the wave and over the short dump, peddle -peddle, no steering, rudder into the water, another big wave nearly flips me again. Eventually into the deeper waters after a couple of close encounters.
Need to sharpen a couple of skills??

My new graphite rod in two, XXXXX!!??
Well there are 3 other left.
Got the bait jig out and attempted to start catching bait. Mick soon called me over to a big school of bait. I need to get a fish finder some day!
Soon the bait tube was full, over full. A strange phenomenon occurred from time to time wait catching bait. The rod would go ballistic, and some bait would have bite marks on, o well, into the bait tube.

While releasing the first livey, within 15 sec of releasing line the reel started peeling of line, not to fast. Landed the fist boito of +_ 3kg. Reloaded the rod and released the slimy. Loaded the second rod with a yakka. Within 5 mins was on with another bonito, and released the fish. Got a couple more strikes, only to find the bait squashed or full of bite marks.

Mick came along after 20-30 mins and showed me his catch. Looked like a 70cm snapper. Mick said he had lost something big & unstoppable, he was going to find it, and again disappeared with his soft plastics to another couple of spots.










After another 20-30, the reel was screaming, I thought this is what we where searching for. Got hold of the rod and felt this was a fighter. I could feel the headshake, and the fish was way down below. It didn't want to give me an inch. After another 5 min of pressure, the big shine was appearing. Eventually grabber it by the tail and was on board, tail roped and in the crate-Sydney markets.

Not long after Mick appeared again, he took a couple of picture of the specimen.










That's when the other line started screaming. I saw a gannet dive behind my yak and steel my bait. While reeling it in, the other bird flew into the line. Luckily both birds where only wing rapped. The birds gave me a couple of bites as well.

When the boats arrived, things started getting quieter, we moved away and soon found more strikes. For every 3-4 strikes, I would reel in a +-90cm Mack tuna, and released.

Eventually I caught a +-40cm snapper. All up was 2 Snapper, 3 bonitos and 5 Mac tunas.

I eventually had to take my rods out of the water to stop getting strikes. I had to be at home by 2:30, to look after the kids while the misses is at work. The weather around us was building up, and the weather storm has a twister in the centre of the photo.










Mick & I made a grate team, he should me where all the fish were, and fair enough, I got multiple strikes at each spot.









Yes, I flipped again when I was going to the beach. Luckily only the rudder arm broke this time.

This time we loaded all the fish, rods and gear into the crate and carried it over the dune, followed by the 2 yaks. This was hard work, more like slave labour.

I was stuffed when I got home.

My 6 year old daughter quickly noticed the broken rod, and said don't worry, there was a shed full of rods&#8230;..??


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great fish!! That's the sort of size I am hoping to get here in Sydney in the next few months. Unortunately an invasion of leatherjackets is putting a dampner on those plans!
Excellent teamwork, BTW. 
Cheers

Simon


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Nice Snapper,,i wish we could catch them that big in the West.

I was just talking to AKFF member "Shufoy" he is up at Exmouth and is hopeing for a Sailfish,,i see you have two already in your sig,,you are leaving a hard act for others to follow thats for sure.

Well done on a great day and good report,,cheers,,,


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Great fish, congratulations!!! 

A pity about the new rod though.


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

wow, well done 
thats the sort of stuff i dream of


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

2 words - In AWE!!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

That fish is Awesome, what weight did he go,


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I think that puts you into 2nd place in the HOF


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

WOW!, I cant wait to do that saught of fishing :? 
Awesome.


----------



## Yakfisho13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats a real nice snapper.
We have them that size+ down here, but only get them big ones in snapper season...and then they are hard to hook onto.
The smaller ones are easier to catch though, but they still put up a hell of a fight!


----------



## Brooksy (Apr 24, 2009)

Bloody fantastic, just goes to show live bait is a must for catching big fish. Well done, now you know what to do when you get out there, all that is left is learning how to get out there...without getting wet...lol.

Brooksy. :lol:


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

spottymac said:


> That fish is Awesome, what weight did he go,


Unfortunately , I only measured the bugger, but wished I did weight it. It felt like well over 10kg ??


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well as an old-fart that adventure i can do with out, 
not the fish but going into the drink and the loss of gear.
i have not tried out side fishing as yet but i think i will try Boat harour as my first time out as i am told that it is a safe place to learn from. well i hope so.
Maybe buying one of them dry bags to put your gear in when heading out or coming in might be a good idea???


----------



## Gazzaguru (Nov 15, 2008)

Lovely fish mate, thats a monster. Just one question. Where did you have the fish stowed when you came back in? Was he on your lap? You mentioned you rolled again coming ashore. "Just curious thats all". The good part is the fish survived the re-entry to make it to the kitchen. Gaz


----------



## Gazzaguru (Nov 15, 2008)

Lovely fish mate, thats a monster. Just one question. Where did you have the fish stowed when you came back in? Was he on your lap? You mentioned you rolled again coming ashore. "Just curious thats all". The good part is the fish survived the re-entry to make it to the kitchen. Gaz


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Gazzaguru said:


> Lovely fish mate, thats a monster. Just one question. Where did you have the fish stowed when you came back in? Was he on your lap? You mentioned you rolled again coming ashore. "Just curious thats all". The good part is the fish survived the re-entry to make it to the kitchen. Gaz


I have them tided on a rope to the crate in the back, but not to take any chances, I stored it in the front Hobie hatch


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

awsome snapper mate congrats


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrates mate, an excellent catch


----------



## kreaypower (May 20, 2009)

game fisher i notice you are from newy, any chance on a location of that fine mornings fishing. Blacksmiths? Redhead Bluff?

Oh, Bloooody Beauuuutiful Fish Mate.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

The picture say's it all, awesome

Cheers Dave


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow that is a serious Snapper!! Nice work mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSqaiWoAABnfgAAQQaMgCACgFAA/79/gMACq2Ip+kmapmmRmppNMJ6TTFTym0NR6hoaNBiAGqemU9IyaNAAAaWuI7Mjn/+naGZkK8601bVEa6iy9Qi9/OBT6jo5ovuqonAAUCuW6XLdZsEJMSLogeJluJZtdREeiA9UqGQdl+mmJZqRgPKQ226hIX9r3pEIxUoMbMo+zY4rjghGFzZbxZlJyih5B8kaihhg8d9aZ2xKZpgE5IkaAr1kIsL8XckU4UJAqmolq


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Greta report great fish well done.


----------



## CalBear (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice catch there, that fish has some shoulders on it, I bet it put up quite a fight. Sounds like a great time OTW.


----------

